

Google slapped with class-action lawsuit over Buzz - mattjung
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9158858/Google_slapped_with_class_action_lawsuit_over_Buzz

======
ErrantX
While clearly Google seriously fucked up with Buzz I think most of these
lawsuits are being filed by trolls out either to make a quick buck or because
they like to jump on bandwagons like this.

I dont really support them in that because it damages the claims of people who
might _really_ have been hurt by their private data being exposed.

If Google hadnt locked things up again then, yes, files all these suits to get
them to take notice (that's surely the point after all). Otherwise IMO the
only suits should be from those with actual damages. EPIC should be the ones
slapping them over the privacy mess.

------
acg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1133880>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1133831>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1133712>

------
ThinkWriteMute
Oh for _fucks_ sake I am so tired of this headline coming up. And who are
these quoted idiots that can't do even basic research on the topic?
fuuuuuuuuuuuu--

